

Quantum of Deployment - bootload
http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2010/05/20/quantum-of-deployment/

======
muhuk
TL;DR: We (re)invented automated deployment and packaged it as a website with
gaudy colors.

It seems quite fast though; production deployment under 3 minutes.

